
Lguest Adventure: a lightweight x86 virtual machine monitor by Rusty Russell - nkurz
http://swtch.com/lguest/
======
bifrost
This looks sort of like UML, although I guess its pretty neat in 5KLOC, and
"an alternative to UML" if you wanted one. Jails/Zones have always made more
logical sense to me when dealing with the "the guest OS is the same",
especially since they're much more lightweight...

